# Heart procedure



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Going into hosiptal tomorrow morning to have a stent in.Went last week for an angiogram they found left artary 90% blocked.Feel a bit apprehensive wondered if anyone else had this done successfully ,my breathing is bad at the moment.I think my wife is getting it bad and being over protective not allowing me to do my Sunday morning chores  Presto


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Best of luck. I am sure all will be well and you will come out feeling a new man, not literally of course.  
I am sure some kind soul will move this into a better topic. :wink:


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you motor mouth not very good with technology .but can't wait to feel a new man. :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A friend of mine had one put in in an emergency after collapsing in a cycle race. They put his in through his arm rather than leg and he said in all honesty he's had worse experience at the dentist. He's racing again. Good luck


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Techno just what I want to hear had to cancel our 8 weeks down to Spain in the van hope we can still go that's if all goes well Presto


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Presto,
I had the proceedure in 2006.
They really look after you, I would not worry mate its a marvelous thing and I am sure you will come through it and wonder why you were anxiouse. :roll: 
Be prepared for the place to be fairly cold they will put a nice nurse with you to hold your hand and watch over you.
There will be a large bank of monitors and you will be usually behind a screen, an x ray machine will be whirling around you most of the time, and you will be asked at time to stay still.
They make you drink lots of water though to dilute the dye that they use, in my opinion mate waiting for all that to pass through you is the worst part, you will pee for England.You will be on a few drugs after, but that does not worry me.
God Luck Let me know how you got on. :lol: 
Clive


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Clive it the wondering if it's going to work out and get back to normality what ever that is :? Good to talk to someone who has come through it especially six years ago and is doing well now thanks again mate Presto


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

My husband had a heart attack in Feb, 2 stents done on admission, discharged the next day. Procedure done through wrist.

He had to go back for 2 more (planned) the following month. This time it was done through the groin and walked out the evening of the same day. 

Easy peasy. Good luck and dont worry


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Polly I am a bit of a worrier.I guess it's better finding out and getting something done than waiting for a heart attack.Thank God I decided to go to the docs(was feeling breathless) 2days before we went to Europe and she insisted on treadmill.Traveling down to Spain and taking a heart attack with a wife who don't drive the mind boggles. Thank you everyone feeling better about going in now Presto


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*As other post*

Hi,
As prev post
quote
Hi,
Had mine done (two) at Papworth first week in May

No problems with proc - however the follow up requires multiple visits to hospital, lots of medication, blood tests every 3 weeks to sort meds, echocardiogram, stress tests etc etc

Then travel - cant drive till doc says ok 7days to 4weeks

Travel insurance very expensive and even more so if you include Spain

Consultant will also advise that its three months before stents are considered ok

I had no after effects and up to now alls well

However

The benefit if you have not had a heart attack is you will not have any damage to your heart

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

My son had a large stent put in a year ago, he was 38 years old, he is fine, home the same day, back to work and driving after a week, he's lost 3 stone and lives a healthier lifestyle and is doing great. On medecation for life but other than that, he past all his exercise/fitness tests.

So good luck to you presto, you'll be fine.

Patty


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

How did you get on then Presto?
Clive


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just seen this and hoping all went well and you are now feeling that new man! Make the most of being off chores- it won't last long!!


----------

